# Walter Payton Beretta 96 Ser#34



## Jvall1201 (3 mo ago)

I purchased a Beretta model 96 from the family of Walter Payton after he passed away. It is one of a kind and the serial number is 34, same as his jersey number. It is fully documented with paperwork and pictures of me with Walters wife and his two children. After 20 years, I am considering selling it but don’t have any idea how to put a value to it. Can anyone give me any suggestions? Thank You. Jim


----------



## Jvall1201 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate to send you to another forum, but.... I would go ask here: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin

Now, I have owned 29 Beretta 92 variants, and 41 Berettas total, in my lifetime. I know a lot about Berettas. But honestly... Never seen a custom serial number on a Beretta 92, outside of guns given to retiring generals (or for some other govt person).

That is a unique item, and there really is no basis to judge the price based off of a similar item that has previously sold... I have never seen a Beretta like that.

An auction is your best bet.

I think your target audience is limited. A football fan of his, or just someone into unique firearms. But if you find the right buyer, look out.


----------



## Jvall1201 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I hate to send you to another forum, but.... I would go ask here: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin
> 
> Now, I have owned 29 Beretta 92 variants, and 41 Berettas total, in my lifetime. I know a lot about Berettas. But honestly... Never seen a custom serial number on a Beretta 92, outside of guns given to retiring generals (or for some other govt person).
> 
> ...


Thank You very much for the information. Jim


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweetness, one of the all time greatest running backs in the NFL


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I am not a collector, so I don't buy into the celebrity status.
To me it's just a used firearm that's in very nice condition.
That being said Sweetness was the best ever.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Jvall1201 said:


> Thank You very much for the information. Jim



I saw your post on the Beretta Forum, but without photos. Then, it seems like it disappeared. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

As Shipwreck said, an auction house would probably be your best bet on setting a value and advertising. Make sure the auction is in Chicago for the best bang for your buck


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

To sell the pistol at the best price will require Provenance.
It all depends on what the letter contains. It depends on information that Beretta can provide. The picture, without Walter Payton, is nice but doesn't prove anything without the real provenance. If the family can provide a picture of WP with the pistol, that would go a long way.
Then, Chicago might be the place to sell it.
The value of the pistol to collectors all rests on the proper, accurate, and authenticated Provenance.


----------

